# Programmas / Software >  windows 7 vai 8

## andri55

Kuru no š_īm OS labāk uzlikt?_

----------


## JDat

To kura pašam patīk. Gaumes lieta. Katram savas prasības un untumi. Neviens tavā vietā tev nepeteikts ko tev vajag un kas tev ir labākais.

----------


## Delfins

windows 7 + virtualbox + labs cpu = any os

----------

